# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  پياده سازي sharepoint

## qqq2qqq

سلام
به من پروژه پياده سازي شير پوينت داده شده است تا حالا با شير پوينت كار نكردمژ
 ضمنا فعلا فقط واسه اشتراك اسناد ميخوان از شيرپوينت استفاده كنن

لطفا راهنمايي كنيد 
1-كه چه قيمتي بدم؟
2- و اينكه با شيرپوينت كار نكردم كار سختيه يا اينكه پياده سازيش كار مشكلي نيست؟

----------


## shahin11

> سلام
> به من پروژه پياده سازي شير پوينت داده شده است تا حالا با شير پوينت كار نكردمژ
>  ضمنا فعلا فقط واسه اشتراك اسناد ميخوان از شيرپوينت استفاده كنن
> 
> لطفا راهنمايي كنيد 
> 1-كه چه قيمتي بدم؟
> 2- و اينكه با شيرپوينت كار نكردم كار سختيه يا اينكه پياده سازيش كار مشكلي نيست؟


با سلام
ایجاد یک پایگاه داده و وبسایت پورتال بیمارستانی به زبان عربی توسط شیرپوینت حدود هزینه چقدر است؟ اطلاعات خود را به سایت ما راز موفقیت  بدهید.
راهنمایی لطفا

----------

